# [SOLVED] Problems with ATI Radeon 9600 drivers...



## MrCrowly (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello,
Recently, I formated my PC (after a long 2 years). I had problems with my video card before, but they weren't that complicated... When I first got it from my friend, he already used it over a year and it seemed to work for him just fine. Also, when I first installed it, I had a few problems with installing the drivers, but I solved it pretty quick. That was almost a year ago...
Before I continue, I want to specify the details of my system:

Operation system: Windows XP Professional SP2
AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+
Mother board: Socket 754, VIA K8M800, K8Upgrade-VM800
Sound card: C-Media Wave Device
1024 MB RAM
Video card: ATI Radeon 9600 128MB

Before Radeon I had Nvidia GeForce 5200 FX and games like "Devil May Cry 3: Special edition", "Painkiller", "Doom 3", "Half Life 2" etc. worked just fine on low res and when I got Radeon, at first, they worked perfectly on medium and even high options, untill I installed new drivers... After that I just couldn't bring it back to normal, even if I reinstalled the old drivers...

Now, after I made format, I thought it would help... First of all, I unplugged the Radeon, and installed the mother board's latest drivers. After that, I plugged the Radeon back... After the Windows log on, my monitor turned off and I could only hear the sounds, but couldn't turn the monitor back on. Luckly, I solved this problem by uninstalling the video card's drivers in safe mode (I did format, but in safe mode, it did remembered the drivers from the last Windows...). Anyway, I finaly got to log on. The resolution was low and it had a terrible frame rate, just like it should before installing the driver. I downloaded the latest version of the driver (which is 7.6). The installation went fine and in the end it said that after I restart, it will make a couple of tests and that the PC can "not respond" after the first restart. And so it did. After restarting the second time, it did those, so called, tests and I thought that I finaly did it... But I faced yet another problem... The frame rate was still awful though I already could change to higher resolutions. I installed "Devil May Cry 3" (Before format, I had a problem running the game... it also had a very low fps) and this time, I just faced a black 
screen in the game and could only hear the sounds... After that, I went to the ATI page and downloaded ALL the previous drivers avaliable and tried ALL of them... Yet nothing changed... I only managed to fix the fps problem by installing the driver from the disk I got with the card. DMC3 still had the same problem... And when I tried to install S.T.A.L.K.E.R., I faced this:

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d60/Darkness7026/***.jpg

0 mb on my card... I presume that this is a problem with the driver... or maybe my mother board just can't handle this video card... I know that some will say that the video card may be busted... But I need to fix it somehow...
I don't have enough cash to buy a new one and I really need this problem to be fixed. So if anyone knows the solution to my problem, please try to help me.

Thanks in advance!

PS: I downloaded the drivers for my mother board, but I'm not sure if I should install the BIOS as well... I'm not really good at this and I really don't wanna mess everything up. So should I install the BIOS? Thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Problems with ATI Radeon 9600 drivers...*

Hi,
Download this tool for cleaning your system of stray drivers that may be causing conflicts.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745
Also download these drivers, unless you already have them...
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html

Uninstall all your ATI drivers and Catalyst Programs using Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel.
Stay in Control Panel and go to System> Hardware> Device Manager, and uninstall your video card by right-clicking it's name and choosing uninstall. Do not choose delete.
Restart and when windows asks to find and install drivers, press cancel.

Now run the program you have downloaded...Driver Cleaner...and have it clean all ATI and then nVidia drivers from your system.
Restart and install fresh drivers.


----------



## MrCrowly (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Problems with ATI Radeon 9600 drivers...*

Wow! Thanks!
It did solve the fps problem and I can install S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and DMC3 now works, but the game still has that fps problem that it had before... I guess that's already a problem with the video card and not the drivers, I need to upgrade... Anyway, it did solve the main problem. Thank you very much! ray:


----------

